# Northern Meet - Skipton run - 1st Feb 04



## Sim

[SEE PAGE 6 ONWARDS]

Bit sketchy at the moment but here goes just to get an idea of numbers.

One Sunday in January 2004 Â . The Northeast TTOC members meet up and cruise down to Leeds where we meet up with Northern England TTOC members and Northwest TTOC members. We then have a cruise and take in some lunch in or around Leeds and then cruise back to our respective areas.

Of course everyone is welcome Â Â

So who is in? Suggested dates?

[edit: nutts (to put the details on page 1]

After talking to DavidG we felt it maybe best to meet at Skipton. (Good place for Northeast/ Northwest and Northerners) Is that okay for everyone?

Venue: Skipton - can someone name a good place to meet?

Date: Sunday 1st February.

Time: 11:00 - thoughts?

Lunch: 12:00 - anyone know any good places to eat?

(I might have to go down and check out Skipton and surrounding areas soon) 
[edit]


----------



## senwar

Me deffo.

I'd prefer later January (after my payday so I can afford the fuel!), but will try and make whichever dates are chosen.

Paul


----------



## r14n

Pick a date, book the weather, and I'll be there. 

I take it you have nominated yourself to organise this.

I'm sure you will get plenty of takers.

Ian.


----------



## Sim

Yes I will sort it out. But it maybe that the Northwest rep (? sorry) and the northern rep (senwar) want to arrange meets so you can cruise to Leeds. The idea being that we all meet up there and then go for a mini-cruise and lunch.

Mark


----------



## davidg

North west rep ? SIM YOU WILL BE SORRY  i shall demand your keyring back


----------



## Sim

Only joking of course [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## davidg

[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Sounds like a good idea  I'd prefer either very early or very late January because I'll go skiing for 2 1/2 weeks after the 6th
Perhaps we should rope our North-Midland Rep in as well ;D


----------



## GRANNY

Lets go the whole hog.

EVERYONE in UK ;D ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> Lets go the whole hog.
> Â Â
> Â Â Â EVERYONE in UK ;D ;D ;D


A national TT meet in January :


----------



## Sim

So should we go for the last Sunday in Jan?


----------



## A3DFU

OOOOOpppssss :-[
my son's b-day :-/


----------



## Sim

The Sunday before? Just for you


----------



## A3DFU

Very nice of you Mark, but I'll still be skiing then Â ;D
Looks like the planning (and meet) must go ahead without me Â :'( .... unless .... you'll want to consider the 4th January or the 1st February Â :


----------



## uppTTnorth

count me in , Leeds is just up`t road from me, well 13 miles to be precise, but still close.


----------



## nutts

Seeing as I live in Leeds, count me in for now!  ;D


----------



## davidg

OK any one in the northwest want to do this  i have been in contact with sim and looks like a joint meet /food somewhere around skipton , does any one know of a good food pub etc around this area ,lancs,yorks border


----------



## kingcutter

> OK any one in the northwest want to do this Â  i have been in contact with sim and looks like a joint meet /food somewhere around skipton , does any one know of a good food pub etc around this area ,lancs,yorks border Â


am i not invited then,just because i did,nt get sand in me shoes ;Dhow about the de,tabley arms david.


----------



## davidg

You need christening some time  tell me more de'tabley arms ,where is it etc.


----------



## kingcutter

> You need christening some time Â  Â tell me more de'tabley arms ,where is it etc.


don't mention that word had enough last sunday,de tabley is near granny,you can get to skipton from there quite a nice run as well could meet in rossendale then cruise over meet granny then go to skipton. Â 

ian and dani could meet you at mine and have drinks


----------



## davidg

am i not invited , just ian and dani 

We still may have a x-mas run on yet after speaking to granny on sunday ;D ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU

Run, runs and more runs ;D ;D ;D

I'll do a short one this Sunday after my CA lunch/meet: anyone welcome.

Thanks for the drinks invite, Mark


----------



## kingcutter

> am i not invited , just ian and dani Â
> 
> We still may have a x-mas run on yet after speaking to granny on sunday Â ;D ;D ;D


what you like your our cheif whip [smiley=whip.gif]  ;D


----------



## davidg

[smiley=cheers.gif]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mosschops

New year meet sounds good - I shall be there....or there abouts ;D


----------



## LEE_VNA

Count me in. 

I'm right on the A1M in County Durham.


----------



## Sim

I am just about to move to Sedgefield. Close?


----------



## A3DFU

> I am just about to move to Sedgefield. Close?


Nothing is too far for a TT ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Sim

Your right ;D


----------



## joe1978

i wouldn't mind a run and meeting a few TTers, promise I'll join TTOC before then. ;D

Joe


----------



## Sim

After talking to DavidG we felt it maybe best to meet at Skipton. (Good place for Northeast/ Northwest and Northerners) Is that okay for everyone?

Venue: Skipton - can someone name a good place to meet?

Date: Sunday 1st February.

Time: 11:00 - thoughts?

Lunch: 12:00 - anyone know any good places to eat?

(I might have to go down and check out Skipton and surrounding areas soon)


----------



## r14n

Just my 2p's worth 
I would prefer lunch a little later, still meet 11ish and then have a little drive/hoon about back for Lunch at the same place. (so if anyone gets lost they can re-group) Driving around too fast on a full belly, does not agree with some people.

But I'm go along with whatever the group decision is.

( New wheels in 2 hours time ;D )

Ian


----------



## davidg

Sim

Date 1 st feb it is then ;D ;D ;D

I think same as ian lunch a little later , i was planning a trip /drive round skipton to find some places .


----------



## Sim

That is great. Lunch later it is then. I am a meet virgin so will go with the consensus ;D


----------



## A3DFU

;D 1st of February: great ;D ;D
Meet at 11, go for a drive, have late lunch: brilliant [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

> ( New wheels in 2 hours time Â ;D )
> 
> Ian


Don't forget to post a pic Ian else I might not recognise you


----------



## pumaspeed

hi everyone!!!
this would be our first TT meet but as we are in the leeds area would love to come.
we have been to lots of puma meets as this our business, so as a TT owner myself and tony shall come.
We are going on holiday some time in january but hopefully we will be back....

karen


----------



## Sim

Should be a great day!


----------



## GRANNY

Shall put it the diary ;D


----------



## mosschops

They've got a really good fish 'n' chip shop in Skipton [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## davidg

A good chippy  do you know of any good pubs , road's


----------



## A3DFU

Shall ask hubs: he grew up around there 8)


----------



## davidg

Dani    ask away


----------



## A3DFU

I will ask when he gets back on Wednesday


----------



## Sim

Making me hungry all this talk of food [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## LEE_VNA

I should be available for this one!


----------



## Sim

We need to start think about how we are going to do this and where we are going to meet. Did anyone make any progress re: eating and the drive around skipton?


----------



## davidg

sim
I will do this drive soon ,maybe this weekend to look for a meeting place


----------



## stevett

I should be able to make this as well, my first TT meet ;D I can take loads of pictures for the archives!


----------



## Sim

> I will do this drive soon ,maybe this weekend to look for a meeting place


Great Stuff.

For those coming down from the North /Northeast would Scotch Corner be a good place to meet to drive down to Skipton?


----------



## A3DFU

:-[ Sorry, forgot all about it: to much to do and not enough time :

How about this: -

Meet Devonshire Arms, north of A59 onto B6160

Take B6160 north to Burnsall, then on to Threshfield.
Stay on B6160 towards Kettlewell.
Go through Kilnsey, turn left for Arncliffe.
Left thriugh Arncliffe Village towards Malham and Stainforth.
In Village 2nd right after Church, then left onto Car Park for break/pics.

Onto B6479 heading for Horton-in-Ribblesdale, Selside and Ribblehead Viaduct.
Left onto B6255 towards Ingleton.
Left A65 towards Settle. After 3miles Lay-by on right or Little Chef on left 1mile further.

Rejoin A65, after ~5miles take B6480 into Settle.
After Pelican #'ing go left through Market Square, left at T-Junction towards Malham and Airton.
Right (straight on) into Airton Village.
In village: right onto main road, left towards Calton, Winterburn, Hetton and Cracoe.
Left onto B6265, right to Thorpe.
In Thorpe: right at T-Junction, bear left, right onto B6160, through Burnsall towards Bolton Abbey and Devonshire Arms for well earned *nosh*.

Not exactly Skipton, I know. But good roads, plenty to see (I've done this run once before as a passenger) 8)

Of course, this is strictly copy right of this person here hammering the key board right now


----------



## ColDiTT

> Nothing is too far for a TT Â ;D ;D ;D


Me & Di are planning to come along - that's if Midlanders are invited 

Col


----------



## nutts

Everyone is welcome!!

;D



> Me & Di are planning to come along - that's if Midlanders are invited Â
> 
> Col


----------



## A3DFU

> Me & Di are planning to come along - that's if Midlanders are invited Â
> 
> Col


I'm sure that Sim will be all too happy Â ;D
BTW, I haven't forgotten about the midland meet write up: I'll do it before I'll go skiing, promise


----------



## ColDiTT

> I'm sure that Sim will be all too happy Â ;D
> BTW, I haven't forgotten about the midland meet write up: I'll do it before I'll go skiing, promise Â


Dani

Just waiting for a write up on the S4 and S3, Robquatt said he would help too.

Anyone else from the Midlands coming up to this??


----------



## [email protected]

i am up for that addingham might be a better place to meet there is a place called the mem hall with a large car park this is only a few miles away from skipton


----------



## W7 PMC

Can i come along in the Beast?? (should have the 400bhp power upgrade by then ;D)

So am i right is assuming its sorted for 11am on Sunday 1st Feb, meeting at the Devonshire Arms in Skipton?


----------



## davidg

> So am i right is assuming its sorted for 11am on Sunday 1st Feb, meeting at the Devonshire Arms in Skipton?


 Yes look's like it's a meet then ,i will do the drive next weekend and post some directions etc.
paul cant wait to see your beast :


----------



## LEE_VNA

Sounds like a plan. 

Are you going to bring some of those sexy keyrings with you Dave ?


----------



## ColDiTT

> Are you going to bring some of those sexy keyrings with you Dave ?


Good point Lee, if you do Dave we'll have one off you please


----------



## davidg

> Are you going to bring some of those sexy keyrings with you


Go on then ;D i will bring some


----------



## ColDiTT

David


----------



## Sim

Would this be the one:

http://www.information-britain.co.uk/sh ... ce_ID=2273


----------



## Sim

If so and you want directions see:

www.mapquest.co.uk

As it happens I am now in Leeds the night before.


----------



## ColDiTT

> As it happens I am now in Leeds the night before.


Thatâ€™s the best impression of Jimmy Saville Iâ€™ve heard [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ;D ;D


----------



## nutts

So Leeds cruise thru to Skipton!!! ;D


----------



## ColDiTT

We'll be coming up the M1 by Leeds, is anyone meeting up in Leeds ???


----------



## Sim

> Thatâ€™s the best impression of Jimmy Saville Iâ€™ve heard Â Â


Now then, now then I would be up for a cruise from Leeds to Skipton. ;D ;D

(Downhill from here on in - poor jokes all the way)


----------



## davidg

Any one up for a cruise from (west ish) lancs to skipton


----------



## kingcutter

> Any one up for a cruise from (west ish) lancs to skipton


going to try and make this one when and where could meet granny on the way


----------



## davidg

> going to try and make this one when and where could meet granny on the way


OK 
Do you know somewhere to meet , A59 :-/ off the m6 j 31


----------



## r14n

> could meet you at mine and have drinks Â


Mark KK, is the offer still on....?

Sim, do you have a running total of numbers, if its fully attended by everyone who's shown an interest we could do with booking a pub for lunch, 20-30 turning up at one go Â 

Also, modify the first post with the date in the title, might spur a few newbies into reading and turning up.

David, yep, mini cruise is good for me. 
Still unsure about the reccie, will IM early next week, But if you go this week-end, no probs. You need to learn the roads, your co-pilot got you lost coming out of the services, and she had a map.  

Ian


----------



## davidg

> your co-pilot got you lost coming out of the services, and she had a map.
> 
> Ian


oops the co-pilot just read this ,you better wach out


----------



## davidg

> Also, modify the first post with the date in the title, might spur a few newbies into reading and turning up.
> 
> Ian


Ian i think sim will have to do this .


----------



## r14n

Thats why I put it after Sims name and before yours. 

As for your co-piot...........Bring it on..........she'd have to find me first. Â 

Or did I mean sorry. Â :

And in reply to your reply. She would.
Only kiddin :-*


----------



## davidg

Co-pilot said ..........

GET LOST  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Sim

Good point.

Please can you confirm if you are intending to come along.

Thus far:

1. Me and the missus - confirmed.


----------



## W7 PMC

> OK
> Do you know somewhere to meet , A59 Â :-/ Â off the m6 j 31


We could have an initial meeting place at the Tickled Trout Hotel for anyone coming in that way, bang on J31 M6, then take the A59 down to Carol's gaff (probably only a 10min drive).

Anyone coming from the South, i could meet either at Charncok Richard Services (between J27 & 28 on the M6) or Tickled Trout Hotel (J31). I can then lead acorss to Carol's house (assuming you can keep up ).


----------



## r14n

Paul, the Funny Fish sounds good for a pre-meet-cruise. 10 ish ?

Sim, Me plus my missus - confirmed. 

Ian.


----------



## davidg

Definite for us  funny fish is ok for meet ;D ,there is also a sabb garage on the A59 with a pub across the road ???
Sim do you want to do a list or would you like me to do a confimed list ?


----------



## mosschops

I shall be attending - I can meet you at the Tickle Trout / Fancy Fish or smelly trout or whatever it's called.

Ian - I will follow you this time so you can throw all the stones / chewing gum / chickens at me :-[


----------



## davidg

> I shall be attending - I can meet you at the Tickle Trout / Fancy Fish or smelly trout or whatever it's called.
> [


Thats great Jonathan ,see you there


----------



## Sim

> Sim do you want to do a list or would you like me to do a confimed list ?


I don't mind. I shall just keep updating as we go along. Do you think we will need to get in touch with the Devonshire Arms to warn them?

Thus far:

1. Davidg +1
2. R_14N + 1
3. W7 PMC
4. Me +1 Â ;D
5. Mosschops
6. Nutts
7. ColDiTT
8. Lee_VNA*
9. [email protected] + 1
10. Stevett*
11. Pumaspeed*
12. Granny*
13. Kingcutter
14. Joe1978*
15. UppTTnorth*

Those of you with starts by your name please could you confirm - sorry if this seems formal it is just incase we need to warn the Devonshire Arms - cheers.


----------



## davidg

Sim i think they should be contacted looks like 20 + , dont know how big the place is ,i will check it out when i do a trial run/route.Also i think you should put name +1 for those of us bringing our other half's to get a better idea of numbers .


----------



## Sim

I will/ have modified the list. I also put a link somewhere in this thread to the devonshire arms (which I assume is the right one) which may give us an idea of size. I think I have been there before it may have a helicopter landing pad out the back  or I might have made that up.


----------



## davidg

> it may have a helicopter landing pad out the back Â


I will get my helicopter out tomorrow and fly across to have a look : :


----------



## GRANNY

Sim.
You are correct the Devonshire Arms has got a Heli Pad.
It is a biggish place, but i would suggest that you ring in case you need to book, it is very popular.
I WILL be coming on this drive and bringing Grandad with me.
And yes i will be in if any of you would like to call on the way through to Skipton.
My house is approx 10mins from M6 J31.


----------



## senwar

Only just seen this meet.

When do you need to know confirmed numbers by?

I'd hope to come along but am going away the week after so can't say for deffo yet

Paul


----------



## Sim

No rush Senwar - whenever you can let us know. Hope you can make it


----------



## [email protected]

yes i can make it i will be +1 as well


----------



## kingcutter

> Mark KK, is the offer still on....?
> 
> Sim, do you have a running total of numbers, if its fully attended by everyone who's shown an interest we could do with booking a pub for lunch, 20-30 turning up at one go Â
> 
> Also, modify the first post with the date in the title, might spur a few newbies into reading and turning up.
> 
> David, yep, mini cruise is good for me.
> Still unsure about the reccie, will IM early next week, But if you go this week-end, no probs. You need to learn the roads, your co-pilot got you lost coming out of the services, and she had a map.
> 
> Ian


hi ian yes no problem early brew meet then on to the TT to meet david just had me car washed at the american car wash


----------



## Sim

Thus far: 
Â 
1. Davidg +1 
2. R_14N + 1 
3. W7 PMC 
4. Me +1 Â 
5. Mosschops 
6. Nutts 
7. ColDiTT +1
8. Lee_VNA* 
9. [email protected] + 1 
10. Stevett* 
11. Pumaspeed* 
12. Granny* 
13. Kingcutter 
14. Joe1978* 
15. UppTTnorth + 1
Â 
Those of you with starts by your name please could you confirm - sorry if this seems formal it is just incase we need to warn the Devonshire Arms - cheers. Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â


----------



## r14n

> hi ian yes no problem Â early brew meet then on to the TT to meet david just had me car washed at the american car wash


You let a bunch of twelve year old s wash your car 

Shame on you.

Thanks for the offer, I think we would need a very early start.

So far the pre-pre-pre-meet order of events inc.

The Funny Fish, Granny's drive by, yours for coffee.

Anyone do B&B ?

Can't remember where you live, is it up int ills ?

PS your web link is not working to the Quattroette shop.

Might be easier for all (NW's) Â to meet at the T.T. and then run up to Skipton.

Unless your house has a large carpark and catering faciilites Mark ?

Ian

In reply to the following...........
Did I miss something ?


----------



## ColDiTT

Sorry to butt in Ian 

Mark

Me + 1

Thanks

Col

Please continue Ian


----------



## uppTTnorth

Yes , we should be there, im not getting in here enough to keep up , but will try.updated Im`s would be much appreciated if possible


----------



## GRANNY

Sim
Can you make that Granny & Grandad
Ta Carolxx
P.S
If anyone is in need of a place to sleep.
then send me a I.M.
Sorry forgot to say NON SMOKING.In house.


----------



## kingcutter

hi ian

i am in rossendale about 20-30 mins from TT just up near the end of the m66 we could go over the tops to granny,s then TT or whatever you prefer lots of cups and the road is good for parking so anyone is welcome if they want an early start just let me know
i will get some posh tea bags and not use the netto ones ;D


----------



## Guest

Hi Davidg, I would like to meet up with you guys on 
1st Feb at Skipton,so could you add my wife Trish, and myself to your numbers.
I,m a newbee from Whitby with a TTR 225.
Looking forward to meeting you and seeing lots of TTs. 
Best wishes, MikeOTT


----------



## nutts

Anyone who fancies coming thru Leeds on the way, there's a thread somewhere... : ;D

We'll decide an exact meeting place in Leeds nearer the time...


----------



## nutts

here it is

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1073674451


----------



## r14n

KK thanks for the offer, knowing my record of time-keeping, The early start is a NO NO.

I will meet (who-ever) at the TT, only 30 mins from home and hook up with Granny and you there or en-route if you wish, if not see you at Skipton.

David, you should start a TT to Skipton thread.
( your a leader, your a leader, your the the leader of the gang you are )


----------



## Guest

Space for a little one? ;D

I'll be in for this one, Ian let me know where you are meeting to go over and i'll tie up with you.

No stone bridges this time, or Jags that cant stay on their side of the road!  had enough of them last time


----------



## kingcutter

> Space for a little one? Â ;D
> 
> I'll be in for this one, Ian let me know where you are meeting to go over and i'll tie up with you.
> 
> No stone bridges this time, or Jags that cant stay on their side of the road! Â  had enough of them last time Â


hi jae

be nice to see you again
mark


----------



## kingcutter

> Sorry to butt in Ian Â
> 
> Mark
> 
> Me + 1
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Col
> 
> Please continue Ian Â


hi col

you are welcome to go from mine dont shine your car to much though.


----------



## davidg

> David, you should start a TT to Skipton thread.
> ( your a leader, your a leader, your the the leader of the gang you are )


OK Ian will do  hope the co-pilot does not get us lost


----------



## GRANNY

Am i supposed to be making a cuppa.
When you get here?????????????


----------



## davidg

> Am i supposed to be making a cuppa.
> When you get here?????????????


How long will it take us to get to the devonshire arms from your house ?
10 o'clock from TT +10 mins to yours 20 min brew ,can we do it in 30 min's ???


----------



## Sim

The story so far: Â 
Â Â 
Â 1. Davidg +1 Â 
Â 2. R_14N + 1 Â 
Â 3. W7 PMC Â 
Â 4. Me +1 Â Â 
Â 5. Mosschops + 1 (who is not Rachel Stevens)
Â 6. Nutts Â 
Â 7. ColDiTT +1 
Â 8. Lee_VNA* Â 
Â 9. [email protected] + 1 Â 
Â 10. Stevett* Â 
Â 11. Pumaspeed* Â 
Â 12. Granny + Grandad Â 
Â 13. Kingcutter Â 
Â 14. Joe1978* Â 
Â 15. UppTTnorth + 1 
Â 16. Mike OTT
Â 17. RI5K_TT
Â Â 
Â Those of you with starts by your name please could you confirm - sorry if this seems formal it is just incase we need to warn the Devonshire Arms - cheers. Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â


----------



## ColDiTT

> hi col
> 
> you are welcome to go from mine dont shine your car to much though.


Mark

Thanks for your kind offer [smiley=dude.gif] but we'll be coming straight up the M1 to Leeds then on to Skipton, so we'll meet up there [smiley=gossip.gif] 

Col


----------



## mosschops

Sim, can you make me a +1 please - one of my friends (not Rachel Stevens I'm afraid) wants to come along and see this spectacle of TT's - it's certainly shaping up to be a gudd'un - has a "cruise" route" been decided ?


----------



## Sim

Your wish is my command. Dave G is going to check out the route and pub this weekend.


----------



## davidg

> has a "cruise" route" been decided ?


Looks like we will follow the one dani wrote , i will do a recce soon , are you meeting us at the TT ?


----------



## Block

whats been finalised with this then? i might be up for a spin if R32's r allowed ;D. ohh and i should have my new exhaust and remap by then ;D.


----------



## mosschops

Yes David I am meeting the TT's at the TT (Tickle Trout).


----------



## Sim

Block you are more than welcome and would be nice to see your new car. We are meeting at 11 Devonshire Arms then a cruise then some lunch - probably in the Devonshire Arms but we need to check out the posh factor.


----------



## nutts

Someone remind me of the itinery (meeting time, eating time, meeting / eating place, etc) 

and I'll get a time arranged for the Leeds to Skipton hoon :


----------



## kingcutter

> Block you are more than welcome and would be nice to see your new car. We are meeting at 11 Devonshire Arms then a cruise then some lunch - probably in the Devonshire Arms but we need to check out the posh factor.


what posh factor i am bloody posh,i get out of the bath for a piss. ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

Excellent news. The S8 will have her mods (Milltek & Re-map) in time for this run.

She's booked into AMD on the 30th Jan, so i'll get the 200 mile drive back from Bicester to home to get used to the extra power ;D


----------



## Sim

Well just returned after a day in Skipton. Ian, David and I did the run today and found a nice pub. After a bad start, I was very late after getting lost, we had a good run. We more or less followed Dani's route and it was very good. A nice run with some good photo opportunities.

The Devonshire Arms is out for food, too posh and expensive, but we will start there all the same and end at a pub called the Cross Keys just down the road - great food. Looking forward to meeting everyone soon.

Mark

Here's what you can look forward to :

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/sim/DSC00363.jpg ;D


----------



## r14n

Mark, hope that camera was hands free.

Some interesting roads ahead, with free suspension testing for both the slow and fast drivers.

Several of the roads were roller-coasters.

But fantastic scenery, and an open fire burning, friendly pub to finnish in.

If you haven't already signed up, do so now, you'll be sorry after.

Ian.


----------



## mbu10

ok with the NEW arrival on friday
looks liek i will make a effort to come to the meet on the 1st feb
i know slim lives in whitby and i will be coming from redcar ( couple miles outside middlesbrough)
any one round here for a trip down with them >
slim coulod come down to whitby (testing road)
then travel over to skipton from there
thanks
martin


----------



## LEE_VNA

Sorry been off-line a lot since new year.

Change me to a definate and +1. Can't get away with going out on my own. 
What time will I need to set off from Durham ? ?

Sim, Hope your move went well and you're all settled in?


----------



## davidg

> Several of the roads were roller-coasters.
> 
> If you haven't already signed up, do so now, you'll be sorry after.
> 
> Ian.


I can say good luck to all co -pilots ,i was a co-pilot [smiley=sick2.gif] on this today ,it is a roller -coaster , but great roads ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D.

[smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] so come on any more ! you will enjoy, so will your suspension


----------



## nutts

Well done guys!! ;D

Should be a good day!!


----------



## davidg

The devonshire arms is also very near BOLTON ABBEY so if you get lost look for the brown tourist sings for bolton abbey


----------



## Sim

Yeah very near Bolton Abbey not anywhere near where I first was Â :-[

Lee Move went well thanks. I am in Leeds the night before now so I am not coming down from the NE. You need to go down the A1 and cut accross it is about 70 miles from Sedgefield. I would leave about 9.


----------



## Sim

The story so far: Â 
Â Â 
Â 1. Davidg +1 Â 
Â 2. R_14N + 1 Â 
Â 3. W7 PMC + 1
Â 4. Me +1 Â Â 
Â 5. Mosschops + 1 (who is not Rachel Stevens) 
Â 6. Nutts Â 
Â 7. ColDiTT +1 Â 
Â 8. Lee_VNA + 1 Â 
Â 9. [email protected] + 1 Â 
Â 10. Stevett* Â 
Â 11. Pumaspeed* Â 
Â 12. Granny + Grandad Â 
Â 13. Kingcutter Â 
Â 14. Joe1978* Â 
Â 15. UppTTnorth + 1 Â 
Â 16. Mike OTT 
Â 17. RI5K_TT 
Â 18. Mbu 10
Â Â 
Â Those of you with starts by your name please could you confirm - sorry if this seems formal it is just incase we need to warn the Devonshire Arms - cheers. Â Â


----------



## W7 PMC

> The story so far: Â
> Â Â
> Â 1. Davidg +1 Â
> Â 2. R_14N + 1 Â
> Â 3. W7 PMC Â
> Â 4. Me +1 Â Â
> Â 5. Mosschops + 1 (who is not Rachel Stevens)
> Â 6. Nutts Â
> Â 7. ColDiTT +1 Â
> Â 8. Lee_VNA + 1 Â
> Â 9. [email protected] + 1 Â
> Â 10. Stevett* Â
> Â 11. Pumaspeed* Â
> Â 12. Granny + Grandad Â
> Â 13. Kingcutter Â
> Â 14. Joe1978* Â
> Â 15. UppTTnorth + 1 Â
> Â 16. Mike OTT
> Â 17. RI5K_TT
> Â 18. Mbu 10
> Â Â
> Â Those of you with starts by your name please could you confirm - sorry if this seems formal it is just incase we need to warn the Devonshire Arms - cheers. Â Â


Is + 1 for me (confirmed this on the other thread) ;D


----------



## Sim

Amended 

Does anyone going have VAGCOM? I need my ecu code and would be very grateful.

Also would someone be willing to try to get my Parrot kit working?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## davidg

> I need my ecu code
> Mark


Do you just need the ecu serial no ? if you do then i may get it for you next week or show you how to get it Â


----------



## mbu10

while i am at the run if any one has a vagcom would be gratefull and a pint in it for ya if you could enable the beeps for the alarm and have a quick check to see if the ecu has registered any errors 
anyone ?
thanks
mbu10
aka
martin


----------



## A3DFU

> The story so far: Â
> Â Â
> Â 1. Davidg +1 Â
> Â 2. R_14N + 1 Â
> Â 3. W7 PMC Â + 1
> Â 4. Me +1 Â Â
> Â 5. Mosschops + 1 (who is not Rachel Stevens)
> Â 6. Nutts Â
> Â 7. ColDiTT +1 Â
> Â 8. Lee_VNA + 1 Â
> Â 9. [email protected] + 1 Â
> Â 10. Stevett* Â
> Â 11. Pumaspeed* Â
> Â 12. Granny + Grandad Â
> Â 13. Kingcutter Â
> Â 14. Joe1978* Â
> Â 15. UppTTnorth + 1 Â
> Â 16. Mike OTT
> Â 17. RI5K_TT
> Â 18. Mbu 10
> Â Â
> Â Those of you with starts by your name please could you confirm - sorry if this seems formal it is just incase we need to warn the Devonshire Arms - cheers. Â Â


 :'( 2 and a bit weeks away for skiing ... and I'm forgotton already :'( :'( Shame on you Sim :-X

But I'm back, no broken bones, no bruises, and I'll be there (+1, if his tooth ache is gone by then) ;D ;D ;D

Anyone for a cruise form M'cr area ???


----------



## nutts

I'll make this my last run before selling!! ;D

You can then testify that it's the fastest chipped TT you've all ever seen


----------



## davidg

Welcome back Dani 
look further down the events page N W TT Skipton meet  Tickled trout meet , see you there if you want ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> Welcome back Dani Â
> look further down the events page N W TT Skipton meet Â  Â Tickled trout meet , see you there if you want Â ;D ;D


I've seen this David  but J31 is fairly far north. Which way do you intend to go?? Are you going along the M62 at some point and if so, can I meet you there?


----------



## davidg

No not the 62 ,there are aroud 6 or 7 meeting at the T T then along the A59 past granny's , good fast road  to the devonshire , you have im


----------



## A3DFU

;D [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Sim

Dani I felt I did not need to add you to the list. It goes without saying that you will be there.  ;D ;D


----------



## Sim

The story so far: Â Â 
Â Â Â Â 
Â Â 1. Davidg +1 Â Â 
Â Â 2. R_14N + 1 Â Â 
Â Â 3. W7 PMC Â + 1 
Â Â 4. Me +1 Â Â Â 
Â Â 5. Mosschops + 1 (who is not Rachel Stevens) Â 
Â Â 6. Nutts Â Â 
Â Â 7. ColDiTT +1 Â 
Â Â 8. Lee_VNA + 1 Â 
Â Â 9. [email protected] + 1 Â Â 
Â Â 10. Stevett* Â Â 
Â Â 11. Pumaspeed* Â Â 
Â Â 12. Granny + Grandad Â Â 
Â Â 13. Kingcutter + 1Â Â 
Â Â 14. Joe1978* Â Â 
Â Â 15. UppTTnorth + 1 Â 
Â Â 16. Mike OTT Â 
Â Â 17. RI5K_TT Â 
Â Â 18. Mbu 10 
Â 19. Dani + 1 
Â Â Â Â 
Â Â Those of you with starts by your name please could you confirm - sorry if this seems formal it is just incase we need to warn the pub - cheers. Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â


----------



## r14n

Sim,

Don't you mean the Cross Keys.......

I'm sure KC is +1 Â 
he has posted on the T.T to Skipton thread.

Subtle, but I spotted it. 

I hope the weather doesn't snow / ice us off.

Ian.


----------



## Jagman

Hello everyone !

Another Midlander here
So, ok, I've read 14 pages, but WHAT TIME is the meeting point at the Devonshire Arms then ? !
Subject to that, I will try to make it aswell, if its ok to gatecrash at this late stage ?
Bad metafore, TT was crashed on Boxing-Day & goes in for repairs on the 28th, hope to have a TT curtesy-car to make this event in !
START TIME somebody PLEASE

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## Sim

The story so far: Â Â 
Â Â Â Â Â 
Â Â Â 1. Davidg +1 Â Â 
Â Â Â 2. R_14N + 1 Â Â 
Â Â Â 3. W7 PMC Â + 1 Â 
Â Â Â 4. Me +1 Â Â Â 
Â Â Â 5. Mosschops + 1 (who is not Rachel Stevens) Â 
Â Â Â 6. Nutts Â Â 
Â Â Â 7. ColDiTT +1 Â Â 
Â Â Â 8. Lee_VNA + 1 Â Â 
Â Â Â 9. [email protected] + 1 Â Â 
Â Â Â 10. Stevett + 1 Â Â 
Â Â Â 11. Pumaspeed* Â Â 
Â Â Â 12. Granny + Grandad Â Â 
Â Â Â 13. Kingcutter + 1Â Â 
Â Â Â 14. Joe1978* Â Â 
Â Â Â 15. UppTTnorth + 1 Â Â 
Â Â Â 16. Mike OTT Â 
Â Â Â 17. RI5K_TT Â 
Â Â Â 18. Mbu 10 Â 
Â Â 19. Dani + 1
Â Â 20. Jagman 
Â Â 21. Block*Â 
Â Â Â Â Â 
Â Â Â Those of you with starts by your name please could you confirm - sorry if this seems formal it is just incase we need to warn the Cross Keys - cheers. Â Â Â

We are meeting at the Devonshire Arms (very near Bolton Abbey) at 11am. There are a few other meets to get to the Devonshire Arms (see other threads). Â We are then going for a cruise and then eating in the Cross Keys (just down the road from the starting point). Â


----------



## aidb

Hi Sim,
Am I too late? :

If I'm not, put me down for the meet please.

Let's hope the weather is like today...mild and sunny. (In Manchester)


----------



## nutts

Anyone got a postcode for the meeting place please


----------



## aidb

> Hello everyone !
> 
> Another Midlander here
> So, ok, I've read 14 pages, but WHAT TIME is the meeting point at the Devonshire Arms then ? !
> Subject to that, I will try to make it aswell, if its ok to gatecrash at this late stage ?
> Bad metafore, TT was crashed on Boxing-Day & goes in for repairs on the 28th, hope to have a TT curtesy-car to make this event in !
> START TIME somebody PLEASE
> 
> Regards
> Geoff (Jagman)


Geoff,

Some of us are meeting at J31 of the M6.

Car park of the Tickled Trout Hotel.

10 o'clock.

I'm fashionably late putting me name down too.


----------



## nutts

Got it ;D

BD23 6AJ


----------



## Jagman

AidanB,

Thanks for the time of meeting at the Tickled Trout.
Although, it looks easier to me to take the M65 from J29 of the M6, to head for Skipton & D/Arms ?
However, if I'm good for time, it would be good to join a convoy even earlier !
All this, of course, is subject to my curtesy-car actually being a TT !

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## davidg

Jagman
If you look on the other N W TT Skipton meet there are a few TTers now, and it's a 50 min drive from TT to devonshire arms and good roads ;D .so if you are there ;D ;D ;D ;D if not see you at the devonshire  TT allowing .


----------



## stevett

Sim, Count me in, +1!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## davidg

Steve
Are you meeting at the Tickled Trout ? i put your name on the NW TTSKIPTON meet . :-/ ??


----------



## kingcutter

who are we meeting at the devonshire dave?


----------



## davidg

K C 
All the people that are coming from the yorkshire side Â  or other areas are meeting at the devonshire .There is 9 -10 meeting at the TT at 9:45


----------



## A3DFU

> Some interesting roads ahead, with free suspension testing for both the slow and fast drivers.
> 
> Several of the roads were roller-coasters.
> 
> But fantastic scenery, and an open fire burning, friendly pub to finnish in.


Ian, you should know my roads by now 

If I remember rightly it's easy to bottom out on the B6160 (we've done it) :


----------



## davidg

> If I remember rightly it's easy to bottom out on the B6160 (we've done it) Â :


Yes we did and i have marked it on the notes , only once


----------



## mbu10

ok lots of pages and looking for the imformation
I am DEFINATLEY coming no problem
so i know is in skipton which is a little way from here but no problem
what time and do you have a post code as would be easyier for me to do the route
but i suppose hiding 20 + TT in skipton is going to be quite hard eh?


----------



## nutts

Which direction are you coming from?

We are coming from Leeds on the A65 and then the A59 



> ok lots of pages and looking for the imformation
> I am DEFINATLEY coming no problem
> so i know is in skipton which is a little way from here but no problem
> what time and do you have a post code as would be easyier for me to do the route
> but i suppose hiding 20 + TT in skipton is going to be quite hard eh?


----------



## davidg

> ok lots of pages and looking for the imformation
> I am DEFINATLEY coming no problem
> so i know is in skipton which is a little way from here but no problem
> what time and do you have a post code as would be easyier for me to do the route
> but i suppose hiding 20 + TT in skipton is going to be quite hard eh?


11:00 at the devonshire arms , which is also very near bolton abbey , its not skipton but close , BD23 6AJ


----------



## stevett

DavidG, I'll be going to the mini-meet at Tickled Trout then on to Skipton.


----------



## davidg

> DavidG, Â I'll be going to the mini-meet at Tickled Trout then on to Skipton.


OK see you there at 9:45 to leave at 10:00 as it is a 50 min drive to the devonshire / bolton abbey


----------



## LEE_VNA

I'll be coming in from the NE, so will be coming along the A59 from Harrogate.
I'll keep my eyes peeled for TT's heading in the same direction. [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## mbu10

will be coming from middlesbrough direction
ie down a19 etc etc


----------



## davidg

The devonshire arms is not exactly sign posted, it is just off a roundabout on the A59, but the roundabout has a brown tourist sign post for bolton abbey , so if you see the brown sign for bolton abbey en-route follow it


----------



## Sim

Dave/ Ian

Do you think we need to phone the pub now we have a good idea on numbers?

[smiley=chef.gif]

Mark


----------



## davidg

Mark
Ian has a the phone No for the pub ,,,,you have im


----------



## kingcutter

hope your not up this early sunday morning 

by the way i am a slow driver hope i don't have to keep up with you 225 ers.


----------



## r14n

Mark,

I have been volunteered to be rear gunner ( steady ! ) and to round up the strays.

Keeping up will be no prob, keeping your breakfast down, thats another matter.

Sim, David, will phone the pub tonight, and get a weather report whilst I'm on.

Ian. ( over and out )


----------



## davidg

You will be ok in the snow with your 6 wheel drive


----------



## davidg

> Mark,
> 
> I have been volunteered to be rear gunner
> 
> Ian. ( over and out )


KC watch your rear with ian behind you :-*

roger ,will-co , over and out


----------



## kingcutter

ok ginger roger that,i will watch for the bandits coming out of the sun, ;D


----------



## Sim

Dave

Are you willing to lead the hunt? Or do you want me to?

Sim


----------



## kingcutter

> Dave
> 
> Are you willing to lead the hunt? Or do you want me to?
> 
> Sim


mark don't be flashing your trumpet allover the place.


----------



## nutts

Julie doesn't let David drive fast ;D ;D so someone else had better lead : ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> The devonshire arms is not exactly sign posted, it is just off a roundabout on the A59, but the roundabout has a Â brown tourist sign post for bolton abbey , so if you see the brown sign for bolton abbey en-route follow it Â


And it's just north of the A59 and the junction with the B6160 which is signposted to Grassington

ps: thanks for IM, David


----------



## GRANNY

For any of you who are coming along A59.
Becarefull There is SPEED CAMERA.
It is about 2 or 3 mls along A59.
Look out for SAAB Garage, on the opposite of road you will see The BAY HORSE pub, camera is just after the pub.
It has been active much of the time recently.


----------



## LEE_VNA

> For any of you who are coming along A59.
> Becarefull There is SPEED CAMERA.
> It is about 2 or 3 mls along A59.
> Look out for SAAB Garage, on the opposite of road you will see The BAY HORSE pub, camera is just after the pub.
> It has been active much of the time recently.


Is this the A59 coming from Harrogate ? ?


----------



## davidg

Granny the road angel picked the camera up ;D

The camera is between the M6 and the devonshire

If you want me to lead i will , but if i dont drive fast enough nutts can go first :-*


----------



## nutts

;D ;D ;D

I don't mind leading, but you'll have to be in front to show me the way ;D ;D :



> If you want me to lead i will , but if i dont drive fast enough nutts can go first Â :-*


----------



## davidg

> ;D ;D ;D
> 
> show me the way ;D ;D :


Spelling ,should be SNOW me the way, not show


----------



## nutts

> Spelling ,should be SNOW me the way, not show Â


----------



## TT Law

Can you please add me to the list as a provisional. Will see what the weather is doing on Sunday. It will be me + wife + daughter (3yrs). I hope the food stop take kids!

Steve


----------



## W7 PMC

Damn & blast. Due to a sudden urgency with my house sale, i/we have got to step up the search for our dream home, so i can't sacrifice the whole of Sunday (probably could if i was willing to surrender my nadgers to the boss :-*).

This said, i will still be coming along to the Tickled Trout just before 10:00am, will still join the drive to Carols (aka Granny) & will be joining the drive to the Devonshire Arms, but at this point, i'll have to turn back & head home 

I'm still looking forward to a giggle & to catch up with a few people i've not seen in a while ;D


----------



## r14n

> I hope the food stop take kids!
> 
> Steve


Cash or credit cards only Steve. 

Seem friendly enough, no play areas or anything, but there were kids eating when we were there last week.

We will be in a seperate area from the main bar area, so no probs.

Hope you can make it.

Paul, I think nadgers were off the menu anyway.

The "Cross Keys" have been given appx numbers and arrival time.

Ian.


----------



## GRANNY

If this rain continues then might i suggest that you would be wise to bring the following bits and pieces with you tommorrow.

1.Wellies
2> Waders
3.Canoe / Yacht , Dingy, or Submarine.

Have been out and about today, and after the last 36hrs of constant rain most of the rivers are either full or flooded.
To say its a tadge damp is a bit of understatement.


----------



## Guest

Unfortunately, i can only be a maybe now 

Im just in the middle of fitting rudder control to the car ;D

So if im not at the TT by ten please dont hang around for me, if i dont make it, hope you all have a happy and safe day out.

Jay


----------



## A3DFU

> If this rain continues


I agree: snow would have been much better ;D ;D ;D



> Im just in the middle of fitting rudder control to the car


Come on, Jay, I know we had rain but surely not that much :


----------



## GRANNY

Davidg & Sim

We are hoping to be there tommorrow but i am full of stinky cold and feel poo.
So if we arnt there by 11am, dont wait.
Have a great drive.


----------



## davidg

> Davidg & Sim
> 
> We are hoping to be there tommorrow


We WILL see you there because you are going [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]
see you tomorrow ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> i am full of stinky cold and feel poo.
> So if we arnt there by 11am, dont wait.


You must go to bed early with a hot tea and lemon ;D
See you tomorrow :-*


----------



## GRANNY

Morning chaps.
Defo think i will be a no show.
Have been up most of night.
Decidedly feeling CRAP.
flippin Sundays.
Have a great day catch up with you all later.

Remember ,
Play fast but safe. ;D ;D


----------



## GRANNY

P.S.

WEATHER REPORT.
It has finally stopped raining, about 4am today.
There is some blue sky , and could be a bit of sunshine.
Forcast is for dry, and sun.


----------



## A3DFU

Get better soon, Carol :-*

I'll be off in a bit. See all of you later ;D


----------



## aidb

A big thankyou to Sim and Davidg for organising everything. Â 

I hope Jane's feeling better, Mark. It's a pity you had to go home early. Â 

Nice to meet familiar and new faces.

Thank's for the pic's SteveTT. You almost didn't make it. 

Here's a couple of piccy's

A pit stop
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/Skipton1.jpg

TT's as far as the eye can see.
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/Skipton3.jpg


----------



## nutts

Great day!!!! Thanks to all who organised and made it happen!!!

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU

I'll third this ;D
What a super day! Many thanks David and Mark for sorting today's drive and waiting till after my hols [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
You couldn't have arranged better weather: even the underside of the car got washed ocasionally 
And I now know that I don't need to get wings to fly :
Brilliant day all round 
Hope your toes will get better soon, Julie :-*

I shall post a link to some pics soon.


----------



## davidg

Great day ;D ;D ;D,thanks to you all for coming along , can i also thank (ian) R_14N for all his help on this [smiley=cheers.gif].and sim [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Sorry KC you missed it :'(

Dani julie said thanks ,with her foot up 

Come on any more pics ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mosschops

Another super run, had a great time and I am now a fully qualified pilot [smiley=wings.gif] - however I found my brakes weren't very effective while all 4 wheels are airbourne ;D

The sheep seemed suitably impressed with the convoy of TT's, the lovely Micra driver who let us all through at the start (she's probably still there now thinking...."how many more")

Good Food and (not that I notice these things) a couple of stunning bar/food girlies [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-X

Well done to organisers and fellow pilots / co-pilots [smiley=cheers.gif]

Jonathan


----------



## Sim

Great day! Thanks to all. Really enjoyed myself. Too tired to post some pics now but will put some up before long.

It was so nice to meet such a really really nice group of people and the cars were not too bad either. 

Sorry you had to turn back KC and I hope Jane is feeling better.

Alison was disappointed to miss it so we will have to do it again before long.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## A3DFU

> so we will have to do it again before long.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mark


What a good idea [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## davidg

Maybe in [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] summer time 8)


----------



## ColDiTT

Yet another great TTâ€™ing day, thanks to all who organised things behind the scenes (David, Mark, Ian â€" sorry if Iâ€™ve forgotten anyone :-[) and for making things run so smoothly throughout the day. It was really good to meet so many new and regular TTâ€™ers, we really enjoyed everyoneâ€™s company.

Glad we had dinner later in the day I donâ€™t think my stomach could have handled those roads â€˜around Moorsâ€™ fully laden.

Anyway, from Col + Di TT once again many thanks and see you on the next run.

p.s 
Di loves her new TT keyring and fleece, oh and Aidan, thanks for putting my number plate back on


----------



## kingcutter

thanks for janes good wises guys she is in bed.

but before she went she got me dressed for the next run.








;D ;D ;D


----------



## ColDiTT

Hi Mark

Good to meet you today, sorry you had to rush off and hope Jane's feeling better soon.

Cheers m8

Col


----------



## mosschops

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

I'm going to dress like that on all future runs.....OMG that's funny ;D ;D

Chocs away old chap [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## davidg

That was the guy at the devonshire arms ,just before he took off in the helicopter ;D


----------



## kingcutter

i did ask jane about a ride on my chopper but she declined :-/


----------



## aidb

Brilliant pic KC. Â 



> Aidan, thanks for putting my number plate back on


No prob's Col.


----------



## davidg

> i did ask jane about a ride on my chopper but she declined :-/


How can you ask this of an unwell person [smiley=sick2.gif]

[smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

: ;D


----------



## kingcutter

had to fly solo  ;D


----------



## r14n

Thanks to DavidG (and hop-along Â ) and Mark (Sim) for a great day, 
I feel I let the side down as tail-gun-charlie, leaving one of our own in the pub car park, before we started. Â :-[

Here's a pics from the sheep-cam, before we did the Ewe Turn.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/r14n/DSC00241mk2.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/r14n/DSC00242mk2.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/r14n/DSC00243mk2.jpg

Big thanks to all who showed, really was a fanTTastic sight 15 strong convoy.

PS Mark (KC) hope Jane's feeling better, she would of been very ill over the bumpy bits. [smiley=sick2.gif].

Ps David, Adele said a big thank you.
Cheers mate, Ian.


----------



## uppTTnorth

What an enjoyable day , thankyou everyone, both organisers and the company of fellow TT enthusiasts, a good Â drive and good food followed , im just glad i didnt wash the car before we started (shhhh i almost did)

Â Â Â Mark (the older one with the goatee)+ Lesley

ps - good luck with the interview this week Mark(nuTTs)


----------



## ColinH

Many thanks to all who had a hand in organising today's excellent run. We even enjoyed the flying. (Not so keen on the landing though).

Colin & Penny (Silver TTC 3.2 DSG)


----------



## W7 PMC

Was good to meet up with you all & put a few names to faces i'd not met before. Thanks to all the organisers & sorry i had to head back after meeting at the Devonshire, but house buying/selling duties called.


----------



## mbu10

Sorry guys i could not be there even though i wanted to 
The main reason why i bought the TT reared its head again so was in hospital for a couple of hours
dam stupid tube coming out of my kidney had a small kink in it so causes a great deal of pain so had to go in late last night for a couple of injections
But by 1 pm today was fine again but that was little to late 
sorry about that but will be there next

P.S them smart TT keyrings i have seen who has them, how do i tget hold of em, and how much

P.S.S Tramadol is great but morphine is even better


----------



## GRANNY

Mbu.
The man you need to speak to is Davidg.
He is the designer and maker.
Price , not sure.


----------



## aidb

mbu,
Here's a piccy :










Send davidg(The creator) an instant message by clicking here

The price of the keyring is Â£15. A fiver of which is donated to the TTOC.


----------



## nutts

A few photos of yesterday... ;D

Updated the link... 

http://ww.tt-nutts.co.uk/Pictures/Skipt ... index.html


----------



## Sim

Brill pictures Nutts, cheers!


----------



## nutts

If anyone would prefer me not to display their reg plate, then say so and I'll obscure them...

I've left them on to make it easier for people to tell their cars apart ;D


----------



## LEE_VNA

Thanks to all involved. It was a great day. Was good to put some names to faces, and enjoyed the quite _spirited_ drive over the dales! ;D


----------



## A3DFU

Brilliant piccies, Mark [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And here are just a few more pictures of yesterdays meet

http://www.runwin.co.uk/things/Mums%20s ... /index.htm


----------



## stevett

Great pics guys, and a great day out! I didn't realise the pace would be so fast, great Â ;D Â ;D

I have a few pics and video to upload, will post back once it's there...........

Steve


----------



## aidb

Excellent piccy's Mark, Dani & Ian. They really bring out the flavour of the day. Â 

Quite a few candidates for the new screen saver methinks. Â [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## nutts

Maybe you could do an "action" oriented screensaver, rather than the mostly static one we have now... 

You'd need some more from other events though... but historically there must be loads!!!


----------



## kingcutter

hi mark

can i take a few pics from the link please.
mark


----------



## nutts

Hi Mark

Which Mark?

Mark :


----------



## kingcutter

> Hi Mark
> 
> Which Mark?
> 
> Mark :


kingcutter [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## nutts

Hi Mark,

I know you are "Mark"... I simply wondered which Mark you were referring to, when you asked



> hi mark
> 
> can i take a few pics from the link please.
> mark


ie whose photos? not whose car :

Actually, since I'm the only "Mark" that published his photos up to that point, I presume you mean my photos of your car : in which case, which photos would you like (if indeed you mean my photos, 'cos I didn't think I had any of your TT ;D)

: :



> kingcutter [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

WOW, this sounds complicated :


----------



## aidb

> Maybe you could do an "action" oriented screensaver, rather than the mostly static one we have now...
> 
> You'd need some more from other events though... but historically there must be loads!!!


Good idea. 

Marky Nutt's,
You took this pic of Marky KC's 19 incher's.


----------



## kingcutter

thanks Aiden that should clear that up  just need graham love-itt to get rid of those farm machines ;D


----------



## nutts

cool, email or im me your email addy and I'll get them across to you


----------



## stevett

OK, my pictures are uploaded! ;D

Video yet to come.

If you want a hi-resolution version of any of the pics, just IM or email me. IF you want your No. Plate removed, let me know as well. 

Personal faves are






















and last but not least!







:

You can view the rest here :-
http://www.buckl.co.uk/images/ttmeetnorth/index.htm

Steve


----------



## kingcutter

steve

some fantastic shots i think i may have a new sig ;D

you have im


----------



## A3DFU

> You can view the rest here :-
> http://www.buckl.co.uk/images/ttmeetnorth/index.htm
> 
> Steve


Very good pictures [smiley=dude.gif] but why can't I see large images if I click on them :-/


----------



## davidg

To all  
Great pics ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

mark which pic for you sig ?


----------



## davidg

> Very good pictures Â [smiley=dude.gif] but why can't I see large images if I click on them Â :-/


Dani 
Mine work :-/


----------



## stevett

Dani, The pics embedded in my message are not clickable, follow the link below and click the thumbnails for the full size image. If you'd like the hi-res version let me know and I'll email them to you!

http://www.buckl.co.uk/images/ttmeetnorth/index.htm

Mark, You have email!

I still can't believe I've taken over 5000 pictures with my camera now!

Steve


----------



## ColDiTT

> To all Â
> Great pics Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


Ditto ;D

Great keyring too Dave - thanks


----------



## davidg

> If you'd like the hi-res version let me know and I'll email them to you!
> 
> I still can't believe I've taken over 5000 pictures with my camera now!
> 
> Steve


Steve 
Can you email me all 5000 pics

only 
[smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## stevett

You have a 6.5GB email!


----------



## kingcutter

> To all Â
> Great pics Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> mark which pic for you sig ?


how about theses david


----------



## davidg

> You have a 6.5GB email! Â


Cheers    ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## davidg

> how about theses david


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## aidb

Oh wow Steve,
Another brill set of pic's. Â 

That pic of Ian looking back is priceless. Â That's got to be your new sig pic Ian. Â 8)

The TT Skipton run...The Movie will be well worth watching. Â

I like that one of Mark's TT (from behind). Who's that ahead I wonder? 

Thank's again for the pic's you brought for me. I'm getting a couple of them framed.
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## r14n

> Personal faves are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â :
> 
> Steve


Steve, Excellent choice. What good taste you have.


----------



## A3DFU

> Dani, Â The pics embedded in my message are not clickable, follow the link below and click the thumbnails for the full size image. If you'd like the hi-res version let me know and I'll email them to you!
> 
> http://www.buckl.co.uk/images/ttmeetnorth/index.htm


 :'( still no luck :'(


----------



## aidb

Dani,
Is your cursor turning into a little hand when you hover it over the thumbnail's?

If it is, just left click the piccy. If it's not, summat's up. :-/


----------



## stevett

Aidan, thanks for the compliments! Not sure how long the video will take to edit. There's about 45 mins of it to chop down. One of the best bits is watching Nutts doing some extreme overtaking just after the toilet stop!

Dani, I've double-double checked the site, it seems to be OK, are you using Internet Explorer to access it? Any browser should be able to view it, it's a very simple web page. If you'd like to access the pictures directly, the link is below...
http://www.buckl.co.uk/images/ttmeetnorth/images/

R_14N, if you'd like the original pic of your car from the side let me know, it's far better quality that the one on the website, if must change the setting on my re-sizing software! Glad you like them, lucky you turned around and looked through the window at the right time!

When's the next one??!

Steve


----------



## r14n

Steve, the funny thing is I thought we were being followed, as you tagged onto the convoy at the round-a-bout.

When we stopped at the roadworks, I spotted you getting the camera out, so I thought it would be rude not to smile.

Your pics look great, all of them. If you could e-mail me some that would be great. I will IM you my e-mail.

Cheers.


----------



## stevett

My co-pilot insisted on a McDonalds stop, hence we didn't get to the TickledTrout until 10:03! Just in time to see the convoy leaving the car park, very lucky! Maybe I should get a TTOC badge for the front as well to avoid any confusion should it happen again?! ;D


----------



## davidg

> Maybe I should get a TTOC badge for the front as well to avoid any confusion should it happen again?! Â ;D


Yes ;D and get the badge holder from ttshop or audi and get together with aidan and i will fit both of them for you ;D


----------



## kingcutter

hi david 
will you do mine i have a holder but no badge yet :-/


----------



## davidg

> hi david
> will you do mine i have a holder but no badge yet :-/


Yes 8) did you get the clips for the holder ? .When you get the ttoc badge ,fit it to the holder with the double sided tape ,you will have to cut the edge of the holder down (small saw , dremmel ) as the holder is @ 4mm to wide either side , or do you want me to cut it ? if so i will bring my saw


----------



## nutts

"Extreme overtaking!"... me, surely not : :

;D

Gotta see it!!! Quick!!! hurry!!!


----------



## jonah

Nothing changes then 
So did u get the Mod done for this Mark and what is it?


> "Extreme overtaking!"... me, surely not : :
> 
> ;D
> 
> Gotta see it!!! Quick!!! hurry!!!


----------



## nutts

"the mods" not done! Soon and photos to follow ;D

It'll have to be soon though :-/



> Nothing changes then
> So did u get the Mod done for this Mark and what is it?


----------



## stevett

Mark,

I'll try and sort out the video asap, various bit's of my camera are scattered between various houses at the moment though 

The overtaking was extreme, but entertaining. I'd simply assumed you'd radio'd ahead and been told the road was clear after the blind bend?! 

Steve


----------



## nutts

Of course :

Strangely though, I can't remember any occasion with a blind bend... I guess it comes down to perception of risk :-/

Clearly I have a high risk threshold... maybe


----------



## [email protected]

i had a really good time it was a good opertunity to see a little into what my car can do thanks we will have to do again


----------



## nutts

It was good to meet you Dom!! ;D



> i had a really good time it was a good opertunity to see a little into what my car can do thanks we will have to do again


----------



## Sim

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Great day!


----------



## ColDiTT

> "Extreme overtaking!"... me, surely not : :
> 
> ;D


 : :


----------



## kingcutter

evening col

whoops am i allowed to say hello don't want to hijack the thread


----------



## ColDiTT

Hi Mark, great to meet you on Sunday and sorry you weren't able to hang around for the day, it really was something special and like others have said the pace was certainly something else 8) sorry to slow NuTTs down though, I wonder why he's called NuTTs ??? Hope Jane is on the mend.

Cheers m8

Col


----------



## nutts

:-/ :-/



> sorry to slow NuTTs down though, I wonder why he's called NuTTs ???


----------



## jonah

You also might want to know why his cars called Terminator ;D


----------



## A3DFU

Now, now : ;D


----------



## nutts

:-/ :-/

You don't want to start unsubstantiated rumours... :



> You also might want to know why his cars called Terminator Â ;D


----------



## kingcutter

unless you have the full facts to hand, time and place etc and be very humble in your reply.
are we still on thread ;D


----------



## nutts

or perhaps a video of the supposed event  :


----------



## kingcutter

steve is sorting that out can't wait to see it ;D i want to see this overtaking everybody is [smiley=gossip.gif] about


----------



## nutts

me too ;D

just make sure that any number plates are obscured :



> steve is sorting that out can't wait to see it ;D i want to see this overtaking everybody is Â [smiley=gossip.gif] about


----------



## stevett

Sorry for the delay with the video, I'm "between houses" at the moment. I watched the footage on the camcorder last night though and it all appears to be there! It's amazing how you loose the sensation of speed through the viewfinder though. It looked like we were cruising along at 60mph at one point, then the camera pans down and we're doing 100mph+, obviously the speedo is reading too high :


----------



## nutts

Have a word with the dealer Steve, 40% speedo error is crazy :

I think I have a dodgy speedo too... at one point mine could have read 130mph 



> Sorry for the delay with the video, I'm "between houses" at the moment. I watched the footage on the camcorder last night though and it all appears to be there! It's amazing how you loose the sensation of speed through the viewfinder though. It looked like we were cruising along at 60mph at one point, then the camera pans down and we're doing 100mph+, obviously the speedo is reading too high Â :


----------



## kingcutter

maybe we need a group buy for speedos mine hit near a ton from the TT to devonshire


----------



## A3DFU

And a group buy of all the speed camers around which we can then drown ;D ;D ;D


----------



## uppTTnorth

I never went above 35 , honest officer.If i did i was too busy looking where i was going , or should that be flying after that yump before we stopped for a break.


----------



## aidb

SteveTT,
You have IM.


----------



## A3DFU

> I never went above 35 , honest Â officer.If Â i did Â i was too busy looking where Â i was going.


Yes, sure Sir. Now, do you see this lovely piece of paper I have here? I would like you to have it, it's called a speeding ticket  ;D


----------



## uppTTnorth

He! He!


----------



## stevett

A little later than promised, below is a link to some footage from the meet. Apologies for
A) Bad camera work
B) Bad language! Â :

http://www.buckl.co.uk/media/TT_Northern_Meet_Short.mpg

It's 14.2MB in size.
Can you spot who is who?! 

The full video has now been transferred to my PC, I just need to chop the boring bits out and put some music to it (thanks Aidan!), might take a while (9.9GB of video!)

Enjoy!
Steve


----------



## A3DFU

Excellent, Steve Â [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
I watched it 3 times ;D ;D


----------



## stevett

cheers Dani! Just watching the rest of the footage and I have some good shots of A3DFU blasting off into the distance! ;D


----------



## A3DFU

Looking forward to watching that, Steve. I rarely see myself from behind : ;D


----------



## nutts

Crazy.... : ;D


----------



## A3DFU

> Crazy.... : ;D


 ???


----------



## aidb

Dani,
I think Mark was referring to that flying TT. Â  Â 

Loved the vid teaser Steve. Looking forward to seeing the full directors cut as well.


----------



## A3DFU

> Dani,
> I think Mark was referring to that flying TT. Â  Â


But I had Mosschops behind me when we did a flyer :


----------



## stevett

OK the full video is now ready, in wmv format (only 14MB again!).
It's my first attempt at putting anything like this together, so go easy on me! I've tried to match the music to the action in parts, but it ain't easy when microsoft movie maker crashes every few seconds! Â 
If anybody doesn't want their number plate showing let me know and I'll see what I can do Â ???
There is more footage of the meet which I'll put into another short video, time allowing.....

Enjoy!

http://www.buckl.co.uk/media/TT Northern Meet-Feb 1st 2004.wmv

Steve

P.S. Would it be OK to post into the UK TTForum to give it a bit more exposure and perhaps encourage more people to go to meets?! :


----------



## r14n

Steve, downloading as I type,

Your short teaser, looks v.good.

As official event camerman, are you coming on location to the Iof M with us ?

Ian.


----------



## stevett

You feature in this quite heavily, until a rather speedy (110mph+) Â : overtake.....shame my camera man couldn't cope with the G force!

Am considering the IOW, need to see if a friend can make it, but I know you need notice now! Â  ;D

Let me know what you think of the video, I'm fairly pleased with it given the limited software I have at the moment...

Steve


----------



## kingcutter

hi steve

vid is stunning perfect timing with the chopper taking off well done ;D [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## stevett

Glad you like it Mr Cut! Hope you didn't mind the overtaking maneuver too much! At least you got to see yourself in the wing mirror Â 

The one bit I regret not getting on video was the "jump" later on! I think everbody launched at least a few inches into the air Â  Â  Â 

Steve


----------



## r14n

> Am considering the IOW,


Should be very quite, were all going to the IOM

only kiddin, looks v.good, esp the bits with me center stage.

( I appear to be missing from the credits :-[ wheres my agents number....)

As tail gunner, I was responsible Â 

But get yourself a suction mount, I have done a track day vid, ( short version given to Gee_TT and W7 ) and had great reviews, even if I say so myself, and an hour long version, set to music and edited up to give diff views during each lap, what prog. r u editing with ?

Several other people are going to the IOFM the single route,
so don't think its all couples. Â come on you know you want to.

Ian.


----------



## aidb

Great stuff Steve. Â 

I really enjoyed watching. The helicopter shot was fantastic.

I'm glad you could use the music I suggested. Â


----------



## A3DFU

Excellent from the 1st to the last second [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## davidg

Stevett.
Great vid ;D ;D ;D never had my name in the credits :-[ before


----------

